# Camping



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Afternoon all :wave:

Does anyone know of any good areas for camping? We have just bought a jeep :car: and want to go somewhere not too far away and not too challenging to try out camping gear. Ideally, it would be somewhere we can get to without needing to be with another car and driver (so nowhere we might get stuck). We have no offroad driving experience yet either.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Danny, I would paste a link below to a forum for dubai and abu d offroaders. They do trips every fri and sat. And usually 99% of the time they camp at what they call the basecamp every trip. The leaders for the forum are the leaders out on the dunes, before every trip they ask if thier are any newbies on the trip, if there is then they run a little one hour class before you hit the dunes on how to drive. They take safety and caution very serious. Its a very family oriented site so when they go on trips if the people driving have kids they bring them. So if you are a wild drinker hooligan type they wont like you. So yeah they camp at night, the leaders have tents set up and have bbq set up with tea and coffe. ITs really a great group of people and I highly suggest you sign up and check their trip sections. Like I said its every weekend. If you find a weekend you are gonna go let me know and I will tag along with you. I have a jeep as well. have fun
Main Forum


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You can always buy explorers off road UAe big orange book, plenty of trails in there too.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks guys - have signed up to AD Offroaders and bought the Explorer guide. Both look excellent, but a little daunting. Is there anywhere really easy and nearby that people know of that we could go in one car, just to try out the tents and treat visitors to a desert camping experience?
Thx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

An easy place to camp is Kalba. You don't really need to go off-road for there.

Kalba - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

-


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> An easy place to camp is Kalba. You don't really need to go off-road for there.
> 
> Kalba - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> -


Thanks! I'll give that a go.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Easiest place is on the way to Oman / Hatta where the dunes are and everyone goes the main entrances to the sand with the bikes and quad places, you can camp around there, 

very close to road if you get in trouble....


----------

